# Clam dip



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm making a cookbook for my daughter, and niece and just finished typing in this recipe... I thought maybe some of you might like to try it, it's quite good if I do say so myself... If you try it let me know how you liked it... XOXO Mimi 

1 stick of butter
1 large onion-small dice
2 cloves of garlic-minced
2 tsps fresh parsley-chopped fine
2 tsps dried oregano
2 cans chopped clams-drained
2 cans minced clams-not drained
1 cup plain breadcrumbs
3 tsps fresh squeezed lemon juice
good parm cheese
smokey paprika

In a large saute pan, melt butter over medium heat, sweat the onions, garlic, parsley, and oregano until soft...

Remove from the heat and add clams, lemon juice, and breadcrumbs... Put into an ovenproof dish, sprinkle with cheese, and paprika... Bake at 350 for about 30-40 minutes, till bubbley and golden on top...

I like to serve this with Carrs water crackers, but whatever you prefer is great, this recipe can also be cut in half easily, but I make the whole thing because it's addicting...

Enjoy my DC friends...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks wonderful Mimi. I make the easy one for this gang, I've coppied yours and will make soon. Thanks for shring with us.
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Looks wonderful Mimi. I make the easy one for this gang, I've coppied yours and will make soon. Thanks for shring with us.
> kades



Thanks Kades, this really is a very simple recipe, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do... XOXO


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2010)

This sounds delicious Mimi.  I assume Panko bread crumbs would work here...I use them almost exclusively. 
Got the recipe all printed out and ready for the next party.  Thanks.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

Panko would be perfect i'm sure K, but let me know after you have made it and let me know as i've never used them for this recipe... XOXO


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 5, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Panko would be perfect i'm sure K, but let me know after you have made it and let me know as i've never used them for this recipe... XOXO



So let me know, let me know, let me know, holy crap I need to proof read!!!


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 5, 2010)

mimizkitchen said:
			
		

> So let me know, let me know, let me know, holy crap, I need to proof read!!!


let me know when you do, mimi...and i'll let you know if you're improving . Just be sure to let me know. Oh, and just to let you know, your clam dip sounds mahhhvalous, dahling. I'm going to try it...of course i'll let you know how it was


----------



## JodyK (Jul 14, 2010)

This sounds really good.  I'm going to make it the next time we have people over!


----------

